# Zerstört der neuartige Kopierschutz von Denuvo eure SSDs?



## MichaelBonke (20. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Zerstört der neuartige Kopierschutz von Denuvo eure SSDs? * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Zerstört der neuartige Kopierschutz von Denuvo eure SSDs?


----------



## schokoeis (20. November 2014)

Hmmm nach Online-Zwang und Origin nun noch zusätzliche Kopiershutz-Software? Muss man nicht verstehen. Und falls das Grücht zutreffen sollte und Hardware damit kaputt geht ist es ein Unding.


----------



## SDChaos (20. November 2014)

Das währe echt heftig. Ich habe mittlerweile alle meine Games auf den SSDs verteilt.


----------



## weazz1980 (20. November 2014)

WTF? 

LotF hab ich installiert und DA:I wollte ich heute installieren... bis jetzt hatte ich keine Probleme, ich hoffe sehr für Denuvo, dass das so bleibt!

Ganz ehrlich... reicht denn Steam/Origin nicht schon aus? Cracken kann man es doch eh... alles ist crackbar. Wie oft hatte man schon behauptet, den "uncrackbaren" Schutz zu haben und 1-2 Tage später findet man die Software doch im Netz...


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2014)

Warum sollte es solch hohe Schreibzugriffe geben? 

Lords of the Fallen kann ich ja mal testen, ob mir die Ressourcenanzeige wirklich so eine Festplattenauslastung anzeigt. Ehrlich gesagt Zweifel ich daran. Denuvo verschlüsselt halt "nur" die .exe Datei.


----------



## TheDuffman (20. November 2014)

Dass passiert nur,  wenn man versucht die EXE zu cracken.

10000 mal mehr Schreibzugriffe  würden das Spielen auf gewöhnlichen Festplatten völlig unmöglich machen. Außerdem kann ein Programm ohne Admin-Rechte garnicht in den Programm-Ordner schreiben.

Es gibt mittlerweile genug Leute mit den Spielen und keiner konnte bisher ungewöhnliche Vorkommnisse beobachten.


----------



## Mendos (20. November 2014)

Denuvo ist *kein* Kopierschutz sondern eine sogenannte Anti-Tamper Software, die dafür sorgen soll, dass die EXE nicht verändert werden kann. Es soll damit quasi das Cracken, also das Entfernen des Kopierschutzes verhindert werden.


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2014)

Warum ist es dann kein Kopierschutz?


----------



## Mendos (20. November 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum ist es dann kein Kopierschutz?



Kopierschutz / DRM soll verhindern, dass eine nicht legitimierte Kopie ausgeführt wird. Denuvo macht das nicht. Ein Programm, welches keine Kopierschutz hat aber mit Denuvo ausgestattet ist, würde sich problemlos kopieren lassen. Du könntest die EXE aber nicht verändern oder Dekompilieren - also zumindest in der Theorie


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2014)

Erinnert mich an Starforce das teilweise den ide / Scsi abgeschossen hat so das nur eine neuinstallation des systems half 

Ich habe zwar keine ssd aber wer weiss ob nicht Ea meine sata platte zerstört und mein erstgeborenes den Aktionären opfert ????

http://whatculture.com/gaming/10-terrible-moments-prove-ea-devil.php


----------



## Orzhov (20. November 2014)

Ein wenig besorgt bin ich ja schon.


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2014)

Mendos schrieb:


> Kopierschutz / DRM soll verhindern, dass eine nicht legitimierte Kopie ausgeführt wird. Denuvo macht das nicht. Ein Programm, welches keine Kopierschutz hat aber mit Denuvo ausgestattet ist, würde sich problemlos kopieren lassen. Du könntest die EXE aber nicht verändern oder Dekompilieren - also zumindest in der Theorie


In Verbindung mit DRM ist es dann doch aber ein Kopierschutz bzw. ein Bestandteil eben dieses. Denuvo ist kein DRM, das mag wohl sein, aber ein Kopierschutz bzw. ein Teil eines Kopierschutzes ist es sehr wohl.


----------



## TheDuffman (20. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Starforce das teilweise den ide / Scsi abgeschossen hat so das nur eine neuinstallation des systems half



Komisch dass das Problem nur bei Russen auftritt, die versuchen die EXE zu knacken. Alle Anderen haben keine Probleme bzw. ungewöhnliche Schreibzugriffe.

Working as intended.


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Starforce das teilweise den ide / Scsi abgeschossen hat *so das nur eine neuinstallation des systems half*
> Ich habe zwar keine ssd aber wer weiss ob nicht Ea meine sata platte zerstört und mein erstgeborenes den Aktionären opfert ????


Das halte ich mal für ein Gerücht. 

StarForce hat einen systemnahen Treiber installiert und hat die physische Oberfläche von CDs / DVDs geprüft, also wie lange der Laser zum Lesen verschiedener Blöcke benötigt hat, daraus wurde dann errechnet, ob eine originale CD / DVD im Laufwerk liegt oder ein Image bzw. gebranntes Medium. Zusätzlich hat Starforce, wie Denuvo, auch die .exe Datei verschlüsselt.


----------



## weazz1980 (20. November 2014)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Komisch dass das Problem nur bei Russen auftritt, die versuchen die EXE zu knacken. Alle Anderen haben keine Probleme bzw. ungewöhnliche Schreibzugriffe.
> 
> Working as intended.



'nuff said


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das halte ich mal für ein Gerücht.
> 
> StarForce hat einen systemnahen Treiber installiert und hat die physische Oberfläche von CDs / DVDs geprüft, also wie lange der Laser zum Lesen verschiedener Blöcke benötigt hat, daraus wurde dann errechnet, ob eine originale CD / DVD im Laufwerk liegt oder ein Image bzw. gebranntes Medium. Zusätzlich hat Starforce, wie Denuvo, auch die .exe Datei verschlüsselt.





> StarForce steht unter Kritik, da es eine ganze Reihe von eigenen Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer installiert. Viele Benutzer dokumentierten Fälle, in welchen die StarForce-Treiber zu Systeminstabilität und Abstürzen führten. Dabei sollen bei der CD-Kontrolle durch den installierten Treiber DMA-Datenpakete verloren gehen. Das veranlasst Windows dazu, die Lese-/Schreibgeschwindigkeit der optischen Laufwerke herunterzusetzen und den Leseversuch zu wiederholen. Im Extremfall soll die Geschwindigkeit dann bis auf die Geschwindigkeit des 16-Bit Kompatibilitätsmodus, mit dem viele moderne Laufwerke inkompatibel sind, herabgesetzt werden.
> 
> 
> StarForce-Treiber sind bis Version 4.0 nicht WHQL-Zertifiziert, was darauf hinweisen kann, dass die vorigen Versionen bekannte Fehler und Inkompatibilitäten aufweisen.
> ...



StarForce – Wikipedia

Jetzt zerstör nicht die Ea ist böse und antichrist stimmung ^^ bin gerade dabei fackel und mistgabeln für alle zu besorgen 


Besonders wenn man überall ein Fragezeichen ranhängt gibt es viele tolle News ^^

Steckt man sich mit Ebola beim Spielen von Farcry 2 an ?
Fördert das Spielen von Devil May Cry den Satanismus ?

Alles ein kann aber nicht muss und nur durch ein "?" distanziert man sich von


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2014)

Nicht bös gemeint, aber copy'n'paste von Wikipedia ist jetzt nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.

StarForce hat damals genauso viele oder wenig Probleme verursacht wie SecuROM oder SafeDisc. Auch SecuROM hat systemnahe Treiber, Ring0, installiert und die haben für Stabilitätsprobleme gesorgt.

Ich hatte damals nie Probleme mit StarForce. Was man aber all den alten Produkten ankreiden kann, die wenigsten wurden auf moderne 64bit Systeme und Windows 7 portiert bzw. gepatcht. *Das* wiegt mMn viel schlimmer.


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2014)

*schwengt seine fackel und zückt die Mistgabel*

Zerstört der User Rabowke eure SSD ?


----------



## Wamboland (20. November 2014)

Wie gut das ich es nicht auf die SSD gepackt habe. (kein platz mehr ^^)

Somit sollte ich auf der sicheren Seite sein - egal was nun Sache ist. 

Habe heute Nacht auch nur kurz reingeschaut - läuft rund, bis auf die Zwischensequenzen, da ruckelt es - warum auch immer. Hoffe das sie das noch irgendwie beheben.


----------



## BxBender (20. November 2014)

Hm, wer sagt denn, dass diese Spiele unknackbar seien? Dann dürfte es ja auch keine Torrents im Netz geben.


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Habe heute Nacht auch nur kurz reingeschaut - läuft rund, bis auf die Zwischensequenzen, da ruckelt es - warum auch immer. Hoffe das sie das noch irgendwie beheben.



Vieleicht deswegen ?

Dragon Age: Inquisition - Cutscenes aus technischen Gründen mit 30 FPS-Lock


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2014)

Ach? D.h. es gibt Dragon Age: Inq. schon im Interwebs?


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2014)

BxBender schrieb:


> Hm, wer sagt denn, dass diese Spiele unknackbar seien? Dann dürfte es ja auch keine Torrents im Netz geben.



Wahrscheinlich die Konsolenfassungen - siehe diablo 3 auf dem pc unknackbar auf der konsole 24 stunden nacht release im inet ^^


----------



## TheDuffman (20. November 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ach? D.h. es gibt Dragon Age: Inq. schon im Interwebs?



Die PC-Version gibts seit der Preload verfügbar ist. Nur halt ohne Crack.

Selbst wenn es geknackt wird, kannst du die DA:Keep nicht verwenden.


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2014)

"Nur halt ohne Crack" ... a) wollte ich genau daraufhinaus und b) ist das wohl das "wichtigste", nur halt für unsere Raubkopierer!


----------



## Sanador (20. November 2014)

Na toll, selbst wenn es nur ein Gerücht ist, so bin ich doch sehr verunsichert und hätte keine Lust mir demnächst eine neue SSD zu kaufen!
Daher runter mit Inquisition und abermals runterladen und auf die HDD installieren...


----------



## AC3 (20. November 2014)

Wenn sich Denuvo durchsetzt und das noch weitere Entwickler/Publisher verwenden wäre das sehr gut.

Damit wären nämlich auch sämtliche Threads verschwunden mit "Game XYZ läuft nicht" da eine "gecrackte" Version verwendet wurde.

PS. Das mit der SSD und Denuvo ist mehr ein HOAX als Fakt. Es bezieht sich alles auf einen einzigen User... wers glaubt.


----------



## TheDuffman (20. November 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Na toll, selbst wenn es nur ein Gerücht ist, so bin ich doch sehr verunsichert und hätte keine Lust mir demnächst eine neue SSD zu kaufen!
> Daher runter mit Inquisition und abermals runterladen und auf die HDD installieren...



Kopiert einfach den Ordner auf das andere Laufwerk und lass die Installation nochmal laufen. Dann musst du die Daten nicht nochmal runterladen.


----------



## AC3 (20. November 2014)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Kopiert einfach den Ordner auf das andere Laufwerk und lass die Installation nochmal laufen. Dann musst du die Daten nicht nochmal runterladen.



Wozu? Nur weil ein einziger irgendeinen Schwachsinn verbreitet und die ganze Angelegenheit nicht mal annähernd bestätigt ist von einem Profi der das testet?

Hier bitte - Ganz normale Werte. Spiel geladen ~4GB und geschrieben ~1GB (20 Minuten Spielzeit).

Bei dem anderen User-Post handelt es sich übrigens um einen Vergleich (Differenz). Da musst du die linke Spalte von der rechten abziehen.

Kompletter Bull*it also der da "verbreitet" wird.

Des weiteren sollte man sich von einer 80€ SSD die 3 Bit pro Zelle unterbringt nicht viel erwarten.
Wer eine SSD benötigt die wesentlich mehr aushält muss zu einer greifen die nur 1 oder 2 Bit pro Zelle unterbringt. Die kosten natürlich mehr... aber das liegt auf der Hand. Sämtliche günstigen SSDs (MX100/840EVO) sind übrigens für einen durchschnittlichen Datentransfer von ~20 GB pro Tag freigegeben innerhalb der Garantiezeit.
Wer eine SSD sucht die mehr aushält muss schlichtweg nur zu einem anderen Modell greifen das auch dementsprechend spezifiziert ist.

Nur zur Info - In Tests von der 840 (Basic) passierte der erste Fehler (Sektor nicht mehr zuweisbar) nach ~700 TB (Terabyte) an geschriebenen Daten. Die SSD war kaputt nach ~900 TB geschriebenen Daten. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Damit wären nämlich auch sämtliche Threads verschwunden mit "Game XYZ läuft nicht" da eine "gecrackte" Version verwendet wurde.



Und im Himmel ist Jahrmarkt....


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

Also, so ein Gerücht kann man doch leicht beweisen: einfach die Aktivität des Laufwerkes checken, wo DA:I drauf ist.


----------



## AC3 (20. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, so ein Gerücht kann man doch leicht beweisen: einfach die Aktivität des Laufwerkes checken, wo DA:I drauf ist.



Das wurde schon getan und es passiert nichts auffälliges. Ganz normale Werte wie in jedem anderem aktuellen Spiel.


----------



## Chronik (20. November 2014)

Mein BS ist auf SSD, Games und andere Programme kommen auf meien HDD. Beschädigt (wenn es überhaupt etwas damit zu tun hat) Denuvo auch meine SSD wenn das besagte Spiel nicht auf SSD ist?


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2014)

Ich find das echt super witzig, dass hier wirklich "Angst" um eure Hardware habt. Wenn ich raten müsste, ist diese Meldung lediglich ein Hoax, nicht mehr & nicht weniger.


----------



## Wamboland (20. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Vieleicht deswegen ?
> 
> Dragon Age: Inquisition - Cutscenes aus technischen Gründen mit 30 FPS-Lock



Das KÖNNTE es erklären, aber es ruckelt wirklich stark und tearing (trotz Vsync). 30 FPS sollten in einer Sequenz ja dennoch flüssig wirken. Aber ich teste da smit der Befehlszeile mal heute.


----------



## Batze (20. November 2014)

Wenn dem so entsprechen sollte, dann haben Anwälte aber wieder was zu tun. Also ich sehe da eine nicht gerade kleine Schadensersatz Klage Welle kommen. 
Also eine Software, die nachweislich meine Hardware zerbröselt, uiui, das wird teuer.


----------



## angelan (20. November 2014)

Scheinbar wollen da die Raubkopierer Gerüchte verbreiten, damit dieser Kopierschutz, der ja funktioniert, schlecht gemacht wird und dann wieder ein leicht crackbarer zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Das wurde schon getan und es passiert nichts auffälliges. Ganz normale Werte wie in jedem anderem aktuellen Spiel.



1GB pro 20 Min findest Du normal? ^^    Oder sind es vlt 1GB wg. entpacken von Spieldaten, und wenn man zB 4 Stunden spielt, wird es auch nicht viel mehr als 1GB ?


----------



## Yaschir (20. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> AC3 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das wurde schon getan und es passiert nichts auffälliges. Ganz normale Werte wie in jedem anderem aktuellen Spiel.
> ...



Jup, es wird ja bemängelt das nur wenige KB mehere tausend mal pro Stunde in die gleichen Speicherbereiche geschrieben werden, laut deinem Screenshot sieht das wohl ganz danach aus -> dieses Verhalten ist schädlich!

Warum macht die Redaktion keinen Test? ne SSD ist da, DA:I ist da, einfach das Spiel laufen lassen und gucken was die Aktivität auf der Paltte verursacht...


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

Yaschir schrieb:


> Jup, es wird ja bemängelt das nur wenige KB mehere tausend mal pro Stunde in die gleichen Speicherbereiche geschrieben werden, laut deinem Screenshot sieht das wohl ganz danach aus -> dieses Verhalten ist schädlich!


 also, wenn es nur einige KB sind, macht das nichts aus. Sagen wir mal es wären 1000 mal 100kb pro Stunde, dann sind das ca 10MB. Lass es meinetwegen sogar 100MB sein. Wenn das "nur" beim Spielen ist und man mit dem Spiel schon hochgegriffene 200 Stunden verbringt, wären das ca. 20GB. Selbst wenn es 20GB JEDEN Tag wären, kann man eine moderne Durchschnitts-SSD mit zB 120GB Speicherplatz damit dann ca 5000 (so viele Schreibzyklen hast du da idR) mal 6 (bei 120GB passen 20GB 6 mal drauf) Tage nutzen, das wären 82 Jahre...   und wenn es 10 mal so viel wäre, was da geschrieben wird, sind es immer noch ca 8 Jahre ^^


@AC3: womit kommst Du auf satte 65GB im Schnitt pro Tag? ^^  Oder ist das nur eine Hochrechnung durch den kurzen Test, den Du du gemacht hast?


----------



## robby23 (20. November 2014)

So gaaanz abwegig ist der Verdacht nicht.
Entscheidend wäre hier, ob die SSD über eine smarten Schreibalgorithmus verfügt, der alle Speicherblöcke gleichmäßig belastet.
Es kommt jedenfalls nicht auf die Datenmenge an. Man muss es sich eher wie ein Blatt Papier vorstellen, auf welches immer wieder ein Punkt gemalt und  wegradiert wird. Irgendwann ist das Blatt durch. Beim Smart-Schreivorgang würde dieser Punkt immer an anderer Stelle gesetzt.

Ich halte es trotzdem für unwahrscheinlich. Falls doch ein Zusammenhang besteht, können die Denuvo-Entwickler schon einmal Insolvenz anmelden.


----------



## CaptProton (20. November 2014)

Wenn da was dran ist, dann gibt es eine Klagewelle in Biblischen Ausmaßen.... Das könnte dann EA ein Betrag in drei stelligen Millionen kosten.


----------



## azraelb (20. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, wenn es nur einige KB sind, macht das nichts aus. Sagen wir mal es wären 1000 mal 100kb pro Stunde, dann sind das ca 10MB. Lass es meinetwegen sogar 100MB sein. Wenn das "nur" beim Spielen ist und man mit dem Spiel schon hochgegriffene 200 Stunden verbringt, wären das ca. 20GB. Selbst wenn es 20GB JEDEN Tag wären, kann man eine moderne Durchschnitts-SSD mit zB 120GB Speicherplatz damit dann ca 5000 (so viele Schreibzyklen hast du da idR) mal 6 (bei 120GB passen 20GB 6 mal drauf) Tage nutzen, das wären 82 Jahre...   und wenn es 10 mal so viel wäre, was da geschrieben wird, sind es immer noch ca 8 Jahre ^^
> 
> @AC3: womit kommst Du auf satte 65GB im Schnitt pro Tag? ^^  Oder ist das nur eine Hochrechnung durch den kurzen Test, den Du du gemacht hast?



Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. 20GB in vielen kleinen Dateien sind viel schlimmer für eine SSD als eine 20GB Datei, da diese viel mehr Speicherzellen (teilweise) belegen und somit viel mehr Zellen beschrieben und beim entfernen als logisch gelöscht markiert werden müssen...


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

azraelb schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. 20GB in vielen kleinen Dateien sind viel schlimmer für eine SSD als eine 20GB Datei, da diese viel mehr Speicherzellen (teilweise) belegen und somit viel mehr Zellen beschrieben und beim entfernen als logisch gelöscht markiert werden müssen...


mag sein, aber selbst wenn es 200GB wären, die im Laufe der vielen Wochen, in denen man das Game spielt, anfallen, ist es doch ziemlich irrelevant. Wenn es jetzt 200GB TÄGLICH wären und der Kopierschutz auch wenn man nicht spielt dauernd schreibt: okay... aber so wie es derzeit VIELLEICHT der Fall ist? ^^


----------



## Batze (20. November 2014)

Um die Größe geht es doch gar nicht. Es ist egal ob 10KB oder 100GB.
Es geht darum wie oft in welcher Zeit die Zelle beschrieben wird.

@robby32 hat das schon ganz richtig interpretiert.


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2014)

BxBender schrieb:


> Hm, wer sagt denn, dass diese Spiele unknackbar seien? Dann dürfte es ja auch keine Torrents im Netz geben.



tolle Herleitung, weil das ja auch alles saubere Wohltäter sind, die keine Virenversuchten Krams verbreiten


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Um die Größe geht es doch gar nicht. Es ist egal ob 10KB oder 100GB.
> Es geht darum wie oft in welcher Zeit die Zelle beschrieben wird.


 das ist schon klar, ich meine mit 20 oder 200GB selbstverständlich die SUMME an Datenvolumen pro Tag oder im Laufe der Spielzeit. und dabei gehe ich auch davon aus, dass es wirklich neue Daten sind und nicht bei zB 20% der Daten eine Zelle einfach so bleibt, wie sie ist, weil der Algorithmus merkt, dass der Wert schon so ist, wie es zum Speichern geplant war.

So blöd bin ich nicht, dass ich dachte, es würde EIN Mal 20GB geschrieben werden, und DAS sei ein Problem...         aber wenn Du jetzt pro Stunde in der Summe zB 1GB an echten (Über)Schreibaktionen hast und das Spiel 200 Std spielst, dann wären es halt 200GB. Auch wenn viele kleine Datenfetzen dann mehr ausmachen als 1x 200GB am Stück, wäre das immer noch bezogen auf die GB an Daten, die eine SSD-Lebensdauer verträgt, sehr sehr wenig


----------



## jayaxe (20. November 2014)

all fake shit made up by pirates, lolz !

http://imgur.com/px3ByYy


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2014)

Nachdem man Plattformen wie Steam oder Origin nutzte, da hatte ich zumindest gehofft, dass derartiger Kopierschutz nie wieder verwendet wird. Und jetzt machen sie ihn noch zusätzlich


----------



## Batze (20. November 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nachdem man Plattformen wie Steam oder Origin nutzte, da hatte ich zumindest gehofft, dass derartiger Kopierschutz nie wieder verwendet wird. Und jetzt machen sie ihn noch zusätzlich



Weder Steam noch die anderen bieten auch nur ansatzweise Kopierschutz. Ist alles ein Witz. Diese Plattformen gibt es Hauptsächlich nur wegen einem Grund, Wiederverkaufs Verbot. Habe ich schon des öfteren gesagt.
Das so etwas diversen Firmen nicht gefällt sollte Klar sein, also unternehmen sie jetzt etwas.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (20. November 2014)

BxBender schrieb:


> Hm, wer sagt denn, dass diese Spiele unknackbar seien? Dann dürfte es ja auch keine Torrents im Netz geben.



Gibt es auch nicht, zumindest keinen funktionierenden


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Weder Steam noch die anderen bieten auch nur ansatzweise Kopierschutz.


 in einem gewissen Maße ist es auch ein Kopierschutz. Wer sich natürlich was mehr "Mühe" gibt, der kann ein Game trotzdem auch für lau spielen. Aber zumindest verhindert so was wie Steam, dass der 0815-User mal eben so einfach sein Game an seinen Bekanntenkreis weitergibt oder irgendwelche Selbsternannten "Piraten" ne Kopie online stellen, damit jeder Laie sich das einfach runterladen und installieren kann, ohne auf komische, halbseidene Seiten zu gehen. Früher hat "man" einfach die Spiel-CD kopiert, und schon konnte die halbe Schulklasse das Spiel spielen. So was geht mit etwas wie Steam nicht mehr - oder auch mit einer Steam-losen Aktivierungspflicht..


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> . Früher hat "man" einfach die Spiel-CD kopiert, und schon konnte die halbe Schulklasse das Spiel spielen.



früher hat es für lans und co auch gereicht wenn eine person die original cd im laufwerk hatten


----------



## AC3 (20. November 2014)

> Hm, wer sagt denn, dass diese Spiele unknackbar seien? Dann dürfte es ja auch keine Torrents im Netz geben.



Und? Von den aktuellen Unity Releases sind 1 ... vielleicht 2 ... funktionsfähig und beinhalten Patch 1 sowie einen essentiellen Bugfix (den man sich aber nachträglich selbst erfrickeln muss).
Alle anderen inoffiziellen  kannst du in die Tonne werfen.

Ergo: Lohnt sich überhaupt nicht. *Spiel kaufen oder bleiben lassen.* Patch 3..4..5.. wird für die "illegal" erworbene Version sowieso nie erscheinen.
Also selbst mit mäßigen DRM kannst du die inoffiziellen Fassungen wegschmeißen. Das ist einfach nur Rotz und wie oben schon beschrieben mit großer Sicherheit mit Malware verseucht auch wenn der Guard/Scanner nicht anschlägt.


Und die *DENUVO* geschützten kannst du nicht ausführen.
Das Image kannst du laden und installieren. Starten jedoch nicht. (Zum Beispiel Lords of the Fallen).


*Also wenn noch mehr auf DENUVO setzen würde ich das begrüßen. Dann würde es nämlich vielleicht auch mal GTA zu Release für den PC geben und nicht erst 1+ Jahr später.*


----------



## BiJay (20. November 2014)

Bitte ein Update zum Thema: An dem Gerücht ist nichts dran. Die Schreibzugriffe liegen im normalen Bereich. Gibt etliche, die es getestet haben, wie z.B. http://i.imgur.com/4K9YqFN.png oder http://s8.postimg.org/i0jf3l06d/screen.jpg .


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Bitte ein Update zum Thema: An dem Gerücht ist nichts dran. Die Schreibzugriffe liegen im normalen Bereich. Gibt etliche, die es getestet haben, wie z.B. http://i.imgur.com/4K9YqFN.png oder http://s8.postimg.org/i0jf3l06d/screen.jpg .


Das ist doch IMHO kein Beweis, denn da wurden ja die Zugriffe durch die DA-exe beobachtet - was aber, wenn ein anderes Programm, eben der Kopierschutz, viel schreibt?


----------



## BiJay (20. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist doch IMHO kein Beweis, denn da wurden ja die Zugriffe durch die DA-exe beobachtet - was aber, wenn ein anderes Programm, eben der Kopierschutz, viel schreibt?



Weil der Originaltext ( As a warning: Don't install games with Denuvo DRM on your SSDs : pcmasterrace ) schrieb, dass die Spiele-exe die Schreibzugriffe tätigt. Anderes Beispiel: http://imgur.com/a/aJjZr

Ist eben alles nur eine Erfindung, um Panik zu schieben. Spielenews-Seiten greifen es dann auf, ohne es mal selbst zu testen. Und schon haben sie was sie wollten. Natürlich wollen u.a. die russischen Spieler, die gerne ihre illegale Spielekopien cracken, Denuvo schlecht reden, damit es verschwindet.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Weil der Originaltext ( As a warning: Don't install games with Denuvo DRM on your SSDs : pcmasterrace ) schrieb, dass die Spiele-exe die Schreibzugriffe tätigt.


 okay, wenn das so ist, dann ist es ja bewiesen.





> Ist eben alles nur eine Erfindung, um Panik zu schieben. Spielenews-Seiten greifen es dann auf, ohne es mal selbst zu testen. Und schon haben sie was sie wollten. Natürlich wollen u.a. die russischen Spieler, die gerne ihre illegale Spielekopien cracken, Denuvo schlecht reden, damit es verschwindet.


 Das ist doch klar. Aber wenn es so ein Gerücht gibt, sollte man auch aufgreifen. Stell Dir vor, es stimmt, und dann kommt erst übermorgen ne News - dann wäre das Gemeckere noch größer


----------



## MisterBlonde (20. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Wenn sich Denuvo durchsetzt und das noch weitere Entwickler/Publisher verwenden wäre das sehr gut.
> 
> Damit wären nämlich auch sämtliche Threads verschwunden mit "Game XYZ läuft nicht" da eine "gecrackte" Version verwendet wurde.



Komischerweise hört man immer wieder, dass hin und wieder gecrackte Versionen besser laufen. Logischerweise mal zu AC: Unity gschielt: manche User haben Probleme durch Uplay und das Ruckeln verschwindet im Offline-Modus. Eine gecrackte Version hätte dieses Problem erst gar nicht gehabt. Dein Kommentar kann aber gar nicht ernst gemeint sein. Ich vermute einen Satireaccount.


----------



## aliman91 (20. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Ergo: Lohnt sich überhaupt nicht. *Spiel kaufen oder bleiben lassen.* Patch 3..4..5.. wird für die "illegal" erworbene Version sowieso nie erscheinen.
> .[/B]




Wieso sollten die Patches nicht auch für die gecrackte Version zur Verfügung stehen? (natürlich nicht offiziell) Die werden dann einfach ebenfalls gecrackt und ein paar Tag(e) später ebenfalls ins Netz gestellt!
Hab das Gefühl das dir das Thema ziemlich an die Nieren geht...


----------



## battschack (20. November 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Komischerweise hört man immer wieder, dass hin und wieder gecrackte Versionen besser laufen. Logischerweise mal zu AC: Unity gschielt: manche User haben Probleme durch Uplay und das Ruckeln verschwindet im Offline-Modus. Eine gecrackte Version hätte dieses Problem erst gar nicht gehabt. Dein Kommentar kann aber gar nicht ernst gemeint sein. Ich vermute einen Satireaccount.



Vorralem die Patches bekommst du genauso am gleichen Tag.  Was sollte da auch so schwer dran sein? 

Ich hoffe es gibt Millionen fürs Schutz aus und dann bringt es nix xD
Ich drück euch die Daumen ea^^


----------



## Drohtwaschl (20. November 2014)

Ob es jetzt die SSD schrottet glaub ich ja nun nicht, aber was ich sagen kan ist: hatte DA:I auf meiner 840 Evo und beim ersten Start lief alles glatt beim 2ten Start dann lade Screen am Anfang nur mehr mi 1-2 FPS und die SSD auf 100 % auslastung. Habs dann auf eine HDD gepackt und alles läuft wie Butter.

Und das Game ist auch noch Hammer geworden.


----------



## Orzhov (20. November 2014)

Wie stehen die Chancen das die netten Menschen bei der PCGH sowas mal testet?


----------



## thisisnotagame (20. November 2014)

Also ich teste das nicht auf meiner SSD die ist zu teuer deshalb hab ich LOTF auch auf ner externen platte.
Sollte daran wirklich etwas sein muss Denuvo schnell handeln so eine PCI-e SSD kostet ja schon bisschen was.
Es ist ja schließlich ein guter, zwar nicht unknackbarer Schutz wie man bereits bei einigen Spielen sieht, aber wenn wirklich etwas daran sein sollte spielt das keine rolle ob gut oder schlecht da Sie genauso schnell wieder weg wären wie sie gekommen sind.


----------



## AC3 (21. November 2014)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Wieso sollten die Patches nicht auch für die gecrackte Version zur Verfügung stehen? (natürlich nicht offiziell) Die werden dann einfach ebenfalls gecrackt und ein paar Tag(e) später ebenfalls ins Netz gestellt!
> Hab das Gefühl das dir das Thema ziemlich an die Nieren geht...



Die P2P Releases kannst du in die Tonne werfen und laut XYZ gibt es gerade mal 1.1 "offiziell auf Hoster XYZ". Ubisoft bringt jedoch schon den dritten Patch.
Der dritte Patch wird nie und nimmer für den XYZ Release zu Verfügung stehen - Da scheitert es im Moment schon an 1.2.

Ergo: Malware & Gefrikel und keine vollständige Version. Ist ja echt toll .



> Ich hoffe es gibt Millionen fürs Schutz aus und dann bringt es nix xD



Denuvo ist ein Projekt von *SONY* DADC und Fifa 15 hält den Amateur "Crackern" da draußen  schon 5 Wochen stand.
Gut möglich das EA nur noch Spiele mit Denuvo vertreibt. Die drei bisherigen Titel sind halt mal die Testphase.


*PS. Bis Unity brauchbar ist nach Patch XYZ kostet es offiziell sowieso nur noch 10-20€.*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. November 2014)

Was DRM angeht, gehe ich schon lange kein Risiko ein. Ich kaufe nur noch DRM-frei.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Was DRM angeht, gehe ich schon lange kein Risiko ein. Ich kaufe nur noch DRM-frei.



bist du eigentlich ein bot?
wir haben mittlerweile ALLE (!!!) mitbekommen, was du von drm hälst. die platte hängt...


----------



## aliman91 (21. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Die P2P Releases kannst du in die Tonne werfen und laut XYZ gibt es gerade mal 1.1 "offiziell auf Hoster XYZ". Ubisoft bringt jedoch schon den dritten Patch.
> Der dritte Patch wird nie und nimmer für den XYZ Release zu Verfügung stehen - Da scheitert es im Moment schon an 1.2.
> 
> Ergo: Malware & Gefrikel und keine vollständige Version. Ist ja echt toll .
> ...



Torrents sind gleich mal mit Viren voll. Aber gibt genug professionelle Hoster die die Software absolut Virenfrei anbieten. Also Malware ist auch kein Argument!


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2014)

... weil ja auch die Hoster für die Qualität ihrer zur Verfügung gestellten Dateien sorgen. 

Das Thema ist Denuvo, nicht welcher One-Click-Hoster die besten Dateien anbietet.


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2014)

Denuvo ist von Sony ?

Die haben ja schon damals so einen Fiesen Kopierschutz rausgebracht das die original dvd im von vielen dvd playern nicht mehr abgespielt werden konnte das selbe gabs mit cds
lang hat der kopierschutz bei sony ja nicht gehalten weil es eine massiven shitstorm gab und dvds zurückgegeben wurden die selbst dann bei saturn/mediamarkt nicht abspielbar waren - die hatten ja statt der silbernen rückseite ne kupferfarbene rückseite


----------



## Vordack (21. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> StarForce – Wikipedia
> *Steckt man sich mit Ebola beim Spielen von Farcry 2 an ?*



Ouch, das tat weh, aber nachplappern ist eine Sache, selber nachdenken, Schlüsse ziehen und zu seinen eigenen Schlussfolgerungen kommen eine andere.

Falls Du mal über den Tellerrand schauen willst in dem die meissten von euch Leben und der euch durch die Medien und Politik suggeriert wird: Aber dazu muss man mehr als BILD lesen 

impfkritik.de - So funktionieren Ebola & Co.

Albert Schweitzer Kreis

“Im Dezember wird es losgehen” – ” Die Ebola- Lüge” | Der Honigmann sagt...


Ebola / Wo halten sich die Viren versteckt? « bumi bahagia - glückliche Erde


So, das musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2014)

Ich glaub das mit Ebola und Far Cry 2 war ein kleiner 'ironischer' Seitenhieb auf das Setting von FC2, was ja nunmal in Afrika spielt. Ich glaub nicht, dass das jetzt wirklich ernst gemeint war.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, dass das jetzt wirklich ernst gemeint war.



ich hoffe, der beitrag von vordack mit honigmann und konsorten war auch lediglich ein scherz.


----------



## golani79 (21. November 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Was DRM angeht, gehe ich schon lange kein Risiko ein. Ich kaufe nur noch DRM-frei.





Bonkic schrieb:


> bist du eigentlich ein bot?
> wir haben mittlerweile ALLE (!!!) mitbekommen, was du von drm hälst. die platte hängt...




Dabei ist Denuvo gar kein DRM


----------



## MichaelG (21. November 2014)

Was denn sonst ? Denuvo ist schon eine Art digitaler Kopierschutz. Nur zusätzlich zu Steam und Co.


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub das mit Ebola und Far Cry 2 war ein kleiner 'ironischer' Seitenhieb auf das Setting von FC2, was ja nunmal in Afrika spielt. Ich glaub nicht, dass das jetzt wirklich ernst gemeint war.



Ich glaub ich pack denächst einen disclaimer unter meinen postings ^^

Das war eine anspielung weil man in farcry 2 die ganze zeit so ne krankheit hat und es im urwald spielt und für einen priester ganze zeit quest machen muss für neue medis ^^

und es war satire auf die überschrift und der benutzung des "?" Zeichen


----------



## golani79 (21. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was denn sonst ? Denuvo ist schon eine Art  digitaler Kopierschutz. Nur zusätzlich zu Steam und Co.



Denuvo verwaltet aber nicht deine Lizenz / Lizenzen - somit ist es eigentlich "lediglich" ein Kopierschutz - das DRM bei DA:I wäre dann doch eher Origin
Ein Kopierschutz allein ist ja noch kein DRM.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. November 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ein Kopierschutz allein ist ja noch kein DRM.



Doch. Zwar ist nicht jede Form von DRM ein Kopierschutz aber ein Kopierschutz schränkt meine Rechte im Umgang mit meinem rechtmäßig erworbenen Produkt auf digitale Art und Weise ein und klassifiziert sich deshalb als digitale Rechteverwaltung. In der Vergangenheit habe ich Kopierschutz als milde Form von DRM toleriert aber mittlerweile ist meine Kompromissbereitschaft ziemlich auf Null gesunken. DRM-frei oder gar nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Doch. Zwar ist nicht jede Form von DRM ein Kopierschutz aber ein Kopierschutz schränkt meine Rechte im Umgang mit meinem rechtmäßig erworbenen Produkt auf digitale Art und Weise ein und klassifiziert sich deshalb als digitale Rechteverwaltung. In der Vergangenheit habe ich Kopierschutz als milde Form von DRM toleriert aber mittlerweile ist meine Kompromissbereitschaft ziemlich auf Null gesunken. DRM-frei oder gar nicht.


Unsinn.


----------



## golani79 (21. November 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Doch. Zwar ist nicht jede Form von DRM ein Kopierschutz aber ein Kopierschutz schränkt meine Rechte im Umgang mit meinem rechtmäßig erworbenen Produkt auf digitale Art und Weise ein und klassifiziert sich deshalb als digitale Rechteverwaltung. In der Vergangenheit habe ich Kopierschutz als milde Form von DRM toleriert aber mittlerweile ist meine Kompromissbereitschaft ziemlich auf Null gesunken. DRM-frei oder gar nicht.



Wenn es ein reiner Kopierschutz ist, bei dem nur der Originaldatenträger benötigt wird, kannst du die Software auf zick verschiedenen Maschinen installieren, du kannst die Software weiterverkaufen, du kannst sie Freunden leihen etc. ...
Wo ist da jetzt die große Einschränkung?

btw .. darf ich fragen, was du in den letzten Jahren so für Titel gespielt hast?
Nur noch gog.com Titel?


----------



## Kwengie (21. November 2014)

wie gut,
daß ich mir die neuartigen Laufwerke noch nicht zugelegt habe und lieber die fünf Minuten Wartezeit, bevor das Match bei Battlefield 4 beginnt, in Kauf nehme. Außerdem sind mir die Preise für dieses Speichermedium zu hoch,


aber,
ist nicht mal vor einigen Jahren über ein Kopierschutz diskutiert worden, der ebenfalls Schäden verursacht haben soll?


----------



## matrixfehler (21. November 2014)

Habe DragonAge Inquisition auf einer alten OCZ Agility3 installiert. Mehrmals bisher gespielt, kein Problem bislang.


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2014)

das passiert ja nicht sofort 

Dragon Age 3 spielt man ja nen paar 100 stunden


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. November 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn es ein reiner Kopierschutz ist, bei dem nur der Originaldatenträger benötigt wird, kannst du die Software auf zick verschiedenen Maschinen installieren, du kannst die Software weiterverkaufen, du kannst sie Freunden leihen etc. ...
> Wo ist da jetzt die große Einschränkung?
> 
> btw .. darf ich fragen, was du in den letzten Jahren so für Titel gespielt hast?
> Nur noch gog.com Titel?



Na ich kann zum Beispiel nicht mein Recht auf eine Privatkopie ausüben. Und ja, in den letzten Jahren kaufe ich hauptsächlich bei GoG und gelegentlich bei Humble.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Na ich kann zum Beispiel nicht mein Recht auf eine Privatkopie ausüben.



es existiert kein "recht auf privatkopie" und bei software schon gleich gar nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Na ich kann zum Beispiel nicht mein Recht auf eine Privatkopie ausüben. .



Also, es gibt ja Gründe, warum man DRM/Steam&co nicht "mag", aber: Privatkopie? Das ist echt das "dämlichste" Argument. Denn fast jedes neuere Game kannst du jederzeit auch komplett runterladen, da brauchst Du überhaupt keine Kopie. Dass man ne Kopie braucht, weil das Original vlt. mal kaputtgeht, ist zu 99,9% nicht mehr nötig. 

Oder redest du von "Kopieren, Kopie behalten und weiterspielen, Original verkaufen" ? So ein Recht hattest Du nie...


----------



## golani79 (21. November 2014)

Dacht ich mir, dass die Sicherungskopie kommt - nur, wie Herbboy schon geschrieben hat, zieht das halt als Argument nicht wirklich, wenn mans jederzeit downloaden kann. 
Und selbst wenn mal ein Datenträger kaputt gehen sollte (mir ist übrigens noch nie einer kaputt gegangen - auch nicht in Floppy Zeiten), könnte man wohl so gut wie immer kostenlosen Ersatz anfordern.

Bei Steam und Co. kannst sogar Backups deiner Spieleordner machen und müsstest die dann theoretisch das nächste Mal gar nicht erneut runterladen. 
Aber hey .. ist doch alles schei*e ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. November 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Na ich kann zum Beispiel nicht mein Recht auf eine Privatkopie ausüben. Und ja, in den letzten Jahren kaufe ich hauptsächlich bei GoG und gelegentlich bei Humble.



So ein Recht existiert gar nicht.


----------



## Enisra (21. November 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> So ein Recht existiert gar nicht.



Ja, das was die Leute einbilden kommt aus der Zeit von Musikkassetten, weil die Kopie davon nie so gut wie eine Originale sei
Was faktisch bei einem Digitalem Medium unmöglich ist


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, das was die Leute einbilden kommt aus der Zeit von Musikkassetten, weil die Kopie davon nie so gut wie eine Originale sei
> Was faktisch bei einem Digitalem Medium unmöglich ist


naja, Moment mal: *Musik *privat kopieren und weitergeben darf man sehr wohl, wenn es wirklich der engere Freundeskreis ist und man keinen DRM/Kopierschutz aktiv umgehen muss. Da hat man sich auf eine Zahl von um die 5-10 verständigt, die noch okay wären. Natürlich sind damit aber NICHT Facebook-"Freunde" gemeint, oder nen Download, wo man nur dazuschreibt "nur für meine Freunde" oder so was, der aber für jedermann zugänglich ist. 

Und bei Software gibt es dieses Recht nicht. Bei Büchern wiederum schon, also Fotokopien machen (sofern der Aufwand lohnt) und dann den Eltern oder einem Kumpel geben wäre auch erlaubt


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. November 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir, dass die Sicherungskopie kommt - nur, wie Herbboy schon geschrieben hat, zieht das halt als Argument nicht wirklich, wenn mans jederzeit downloaden kann.
> Und selbst wenn mal ein Datenträger kaputt gehen sollte (mir ist übrigens noch nie einer kaputt gegangen - auch nicht in Floppy Zeiten), könnte man wohl so gut wie immer kostenlosen Ersatz anfordern.
> 
> Bei Steam und Co. kannst sogar Backups deiner Spieleordner machen und müsstest die dann theoretisch das nächste Mal gar nicht erneut runterladen.
> Aber hey .. ist doch alles schei*e ...



"Jederzeit downloaden" kann man nur solange der Download vom Hersteller zur Verfügung gestellt wird und man über eine Internetverbindung verfügt. Hier gehts außerdem nicht um Steam sondern um kopiergeschützte Datenträger. Und da Kopierschutzmechanismen in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach negativ aufgefallen sind, weil z.B. Datenträger nicht auf allen Abspielgeräten lesbar waren, mache ich lieber einen Bogen um sie.

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben ich habe mein Recht auf das anlegen einer Sicherungskopie noch nie ausgeübt, wenn es um gepresste CDs/DVDs ging, da ich diese für ausreichend sicher halte, aber ich _habe_ dieses Recht (informiert euch mal Leute), und die Zeiten, in denen ich mal ein Auge zugedrückt habe, wenn es um Verbraucherrechte ging, sind vorbei. Dazu hat es die Spieleindustrie deutlich zu weit getrieben...


----------



## AC3 (21. November 2014)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Torrents sind gleich mal mit Viren voll. Aber gibt genug professionelle Hoster die die Software absolut Virenfrei anbieten. Also Malware ist auch kein Argument!



LOL nur weil dein kleiner popel Malware-Scanner/Guard nicht anschlägt?

Experten in der Branche zeigen nachweislich das Zero-Day Malware NICHT erkannt wird.
Auch nicht nach 2+ VD Updates.
Es gibt mehr als genug Malware die erst nach einem Jahr oder noch später von herkömmlichen Scanner/Guards erkannt wird.

Glaubst du die bieten gecrackte Software "zum" Spass an?
Die wollen natürlich so viel Rechner wie möglich in Ihr Botnetz bringen und zwar so unauffällig wie möglich.
Mit infizierten Rechner lässt sich nämlich richtig Geld verdienen.


----------



## golani79 (21. November 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> "Jederzeit downloaden" kann man nur solange der Download vom Hersteller zur Verfügung gestellt wird und man über eine Internetverbindung verfügt. Hier gehts außerdem nicht um Steam sondern um kopiergeschützte Datenträger. Und da Kopierschutzmechanismen in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach negativ aufgefallen sind, weil z.B. Datenträger nicht auf allen Abspielgeräten lesbar waren, mache ich lieber einen Bogen um sie.
> 
> Ich muss ehrlich zugeben ich habe mein Recht auf das anlegen einer Sicherungskopie noch nie ausgeübt, wenn es um gepresste CDs/DVDs ging, da ich diese für ausreichend sicher halte, aber ich _habe_ dieses Recht (informiert euch mal Leute), und die Zeiten, in denen ich mal ein Auge zugedrückt habe, wenn es um Verbraucherrechte ging, sind vorbei. Dazu hat es die Spieleindustrie deutlich zu weit getrieben...



Kopierschutz ist aber nicht automatisch DRM weil du eben vorher über DRM gemeckert hast im Bezug auf Denuvo und Kopierschutz ...


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich zugeben ich habe mein Recht auf das anlegen einer Sicherungskopie noch nie ausgeübt, wenn es um gepresste CDs/DVDs ging, da ich diese für ausreichend sicher halte, aber ich _habe_ dieses Recht (informiert euch mal Leute)...


 bei Musik und Filmen ja (sofern ohne Kopierschutz),  bei Software aber nein, das wurde 2008 oder 2009 präzisiert, weil da mehr und mehr Fragen wg. Softwarekopien aufkamen. Und hier geht es ja um Games = Software


----------



## DDS-Zod (22. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> LOL nur weil dein kleiner popel Malware-Scanner/Guard nicht anschlägt?
> 
> Glaubst du die bieten gecrackte Software "zum" Spass an?
> Die wollen natürlich so viel Rechner wie möglich in Ihr Botnetz bringen und zwar so unauffällig wie möglich.
> Mit infizierten Rechner lässt sich nämlich richtig Geld verdienen.



Du scheinst dich ja gut auszukennen und ich lerne immer gerne neue Informationen von Leuten/Experten.
Woher weißt du das Updates nicht kommen?
Wieso ist alles virenversucht?
Wer sind die die das anbieten (wegen kein Spass)?
Wie hoch ist der Anteil an P2P oder OCH oder ganz anderen Quellen?
Was ist mit den richtigen Scene-Releases (abseits P2P)?



> Denuvo ist ein Projekt von *SONY* DADC und Fifa 15 hält den Amateur "Crackern" da draußen  schon 5 Wochen stand.


Was ist daran so ungewöhnlch bei etwas neuem?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bei Musik und Filmen ja (sofern ohne Kopierschutz),  bei Software aber nein, das wurde 2008 oder 2009 präzisiert, weil da mehr und mehr Fragen wg. Softwarekopien aufkamen. Und hier geht es ja um Games = Software



So wie ich das hier lese, ist für Software zwar keine Privatkopie aber eine Sicherungskopie nach wie vor zulässig: Privatkopie im Urheberrecht

Ich bin zwar kein Jurist aber finde besonders diese Stelle recht deutlich:



> (2) Die Erstellung einer Sicherungskopie durch eine Person, die zur  Benutzung des Programms berechtigt ist, darf nicht vertraglich untersagt  werden, wenn sie für die Sicherung künftiger Benutzung erforderlich  ist.



UrhG - Einzelnorm


Natürlich gilt das alles unter dem Vorbehalt, dass das Programm nicht kopiergeschützt ist (logischstes Gesetz ever), und da schließt sich der Kreis wieder...


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2014)

AC3 schickt mir jetzt seine SSD damit ich das mit meinem DA3 ausprobieren kann


----------



## Seebaer (26. November 2014)

Anschuldigungen, Aufdeckungen von Lügen, Betrug und Lug an Verbrauchern, inklusive der Lügen von Politikern (Merkel hat 3 Wahlen nur mit Lügen gewonnen!!!), Das Volk läßt sich belügen und betrügen und glaubt den Versicherungen der ........Ist leider der Standartzustand in der ausbeuterischen geldgeilen Gesellschaft. Und das man keine Rechte an gekauftem Eigentum hat, sondern nur Benutzer ist, dem man jederzeit den "Saft" abdrehen kann, ein Teil der Gesellschaft schluckt alles.


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2014)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Anschuldigungen, Aufdeckungen von Lügen, Betrug und Lug an Verbrauchern, inklusive der Lügen von Politikern (Merkel hat 3 Wahlen nur mit Lügen gewonnen!!!), Das Volk läßt sich belügen und betrügen und glaubt den Versicherungen der ........Ist leider der Standartzustand in der ausbeuterischen geldgeilen Gesellschaft. Und das man keine Rechte an gekauftem Eigentum hat, sondern nur Benutzer ist, dem man jederzeit den "Saft" abdrehen kann, ein Teil der Gesellschaft schluckt alles.



hattest du irgendwas schlechtes zum frühstück?


----------



## Seebaer (26. November 2014)

Nein, mir fehlen nur die Scheuklappen!


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2014)

*holt die flinte mit dem Betäubungsmittel*

*Schiesst auf Seebär*


----------



## Seebaer (26. November 2014)

Sorry, das ich im Schläger-und Treterverein etwas geschrieben habe....


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2014)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Nein, mir fehlen nur die Scheuklappen!



ja, du hast mich erwischt. ich bin dummes konsumvieh, das des eigenständigen denkens nicht mächtig ist.


----------



## Enisra (26. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja, du hast mich erwischt. ich bin dummes konsumvieh, dass des eigenständigen denkens nicht mächtig ist.



vorallem gibt das ja auch natürlich keinen Tunnelblick beim wilden rumranten//flamen


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. November 2014)

> Außerdem weist die Denuvo GmbH daraufhin, dass es sich bei Denuvos Anti-Tamper nicht um DRM handelt, sondern um eine Softwarelösung zum Schutz von DRMs (Digitalen Rechteverwaltungs-Systemen)


Also quasi ein DRM-Management-System. Nennen wir es DRMM...


----------



## SGDrDeath (26. November 2014)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Nein, mir fehlen nur die Scheuklappen!


Nein, etwas anderes was in der Nähe der Scheuklappen sitzt und unter anderem für ordentliches Benehmen sorgt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. November 2014)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Anschuldigungen, Aufdeckungen von Lügen, Betrug und Lug an Verbrauchern, inklusive der Lügen von Politikern (Merkel hat 3 Wahlen nur mit Lügen gewonnen!!!), Das Volk läßt sich belügen und betrügen und glaubt den Versicherungen der ........Ist leider der Standartzustand in der ausbeuterischen geldgeilen Gesellschaft. Und das man keine Rechte an gekauftem Eigentum hat, sondern nur Benutzer ist, dem man jederzeit den "Saft" abdrehen kann, ein Teil der Gesellschaft schluckt alles.



Ah, wieder so ein Teenie, der die Welt absolut durchschaut hat und merkt, dass alle anderen nur Konsumzombies sind und er der einzige ist, der anders und einzigartig ist


----------



## Schalkmund (26. November 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ah, wieder so ein Teenie, der die Welt absolut durchschaut hat und merkt, dass alle anderen nur Konsumzombies sind und er der einzige ist, der anders und einzigartig ist


Wenn die Illuminaten zusammen mit den Reptilienmenschen und dem Antichristen erstmal die Weltherrschaft an sich gerissen haben wird euch das lachen noch vergehen!!!! 
Oh Gott, der ganze Himmel ist wieder voller Chemtrails , wo ... wo ist meine ALUKAPPE????


----------



## Rabowke (26. November 2014)

Du vergisst Hitler auf dem Mond, respektive in der Arktis.


----------



## AC3 (26. November 2014)

Entwickler stürzen sich wieder auf die PC Plattform da sehr sehr geringe Lizenzgebühren fällig sind und man Spiele aus erster Hand vertreiben kann.
Wenn DENUVO gut funktioniert (bislang wurde es nicht geknackt! und Fifa 15 hält schon 5 Wochen stand) wäre das ein großer Erfolg für die Branche und  Kunden.

1) Man könnte Spiele weiter im Preis reduzieren
2) Man könnte Spiele immer zeitgleich mit der Konsolenfassung auf den Markt bringen

Wenn sogar CAPCOM großartige Pläne für den PC hat dann kommt DENUVO nicht von "irgendwo" sondern aus der Zentrale der lenkenden Kräfte des Marktes, von Leuten die keine Lust mehr haben Unsummen an Lizenzgebühren an die Playstation oder Xbox abzutreten (bis zu 70%...).
CAPCOM implementiert zukünftig übrigens Mantle in sämtlichen Spielen und unterstützt Linux (SteamOS).
Und CAPCOM ist ganz und gar kein primärer PC Entwickler.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schalkmund (26. November 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du vergisst Hitler auf dem Mond, respektive in der Arktis.


Hitler ist längst zurück gekehrt nach Aldebaran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shredhead (26. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Entwickler stürzen sich wieder auf die PC Plattform da sehr sehr geringe Lizenzgebühren fällig sind und man Spiele aus erster Hand vertreiben kann.
> Wenn DENUVO gut funktioniert (bislang wurde es nicht geknackt! und Fifa 15 hält schon 5 Wochen stand) wäre das ein großer Erfolg für die Branche und  Kunden.
> 
> 1) Man könnte Spiele weiter im Preis reduzieren
> ...



FIFA 15 als torrent eingestellt vor 2 Monaten, Dragon Age Inquisition als torrent eingestellt vor 12 Tagen, Top torrents haben weit über 1000 Seeder. "Nicht geknackt", ich lach mich tot.


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2014)

Shredhead schrieb:


> FIFA 15 als torrent eingestellt vor 2 Monaten, Dragon Age Inquisition als torrent eingestellt vor 12 Tagen, Top torrents haben weit über 1000 Seeder. "Nicht geknackt", ich lach mich tot.



sind diese versionen denn auch spielbar?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. November 2014)

Shredhead schrieb:


> FIFA 15 als torrent eingestellt vor 2 Monaten, Dragon Age Inquisition als torrent eingestellt vor 12 Tagen, Top torrents haben weit über 1000 Seeder. "Nicht geknackt", ich lach mich tot.



Die Sache ist, die funktionieren nicht ^^


----------



## Shredhead (26. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sind diese versionen denn auch spielbar?



Ja, laut Kommentaren auf den einschlägigen Seiten problemlos. Hab selbst keinen Bock, die runterzuladen. Wenn solche Seeds nicht funktionieren, verschwinden sie üblicherweise binnen ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2014)

Entweder sind es die Konsolenversionen oder die Preload Version mit ungeknackten Kopierschutz


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. November 2014)

Hab mir mal ein paar comments auf einschlägigen Seiten durchgelesen, die positiven accs waren alle fake und die meisten haben von Viren gesprochen/ bitcoin minern, also nein, keine funktionierenden.
(Kann man das hier verlinken?)


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2014)

frag das die mods


----------



## Metko1 (26. November 2014)

Torrent kommentare omg, wer denen glaubt der hat keine ahnung von gecrackten spielen, es ist definitiv kein Crack zur verfügung nur die Installation des Spiels ist möglich. Die hauptseite der cracker gruppen haben nichtmal nen Crack.


----------



## XXXeLA (27. November 2014)

Ja Super!!! Das sind ja tolle neuigkeiten       Ich spiele  2 der genannten Games  (Lords of the Crash...) schon seid 2 Wochen, bzw DAI erst seid kurzem. Habe  sie EXTRA  auf meiner SSD installiert-Besseres Streaming und so-!!!  
Und jetzt sowas.Sollte sich das bewahrheiten schicke ich den Jungs von  Denuovo  die Rechnung.
Is doch zum kotzen das Ganze!!
gecrackte Vers. der Spiele(so es sie denn gibt)machen wahrscheinlich keine Probleme.Der ehrlich eKäufer ist also mal wieder der DOOFE.
Werde die Games wohl vorsichtshalber neu installieren!   verdammte AXT !!!!


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. November 2014)

XXXeLA schrieb:


> Is doch zum kotzen das Ganze!!


Ist noch nix passiert, aber Hauptsache schon mal rumschreien.



> gecrackte Vers. der Spiele(so es sie denn gibt)


gibt es nicht.


----------



## Kalumet (27. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Wenn DENUVO gut funktioniert (bislang wurde es nicht geknackt! und Fifa 15 hält schon 5 Wochen stand) wäre das ein großer Erfolg für die Branche und  Kunden.
> 
> 1) Man könnte Spiele weiter im Preis reduzieren
> 2) Man könnte Spiele immer zeitgleich mit der Konsolenfassung auf den Markt bringen



Ich würde mir da nicht so große Hoffnungen machen. Selbst wenn es einen unknackbaren Kopierschutz gäbe, würden die Spiele nicht viel billiger werden, glaube ich zumindest. Und warum sollten die PC Spiele dann zeitgleich mit der Konsolenfassung auf den Markt kommen?
Mit Kopierschutzmaßnahmen und dem cracken selbigem ist es halt wie beim Hasen und dem Igel . Der Denuvo Kopierschutz wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch geknackt werden. Die einzige möglichkeit die ich sehe gegen Raubkopien, wäre wie bei Diablo 3 oder Elite Dangerous die Spielbestimmenden Daten auf Server auszulagern, aber wollen wir das wirklich?   Dann ist nämlich SP ohne ständiger Server-Verbindung nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## MichaelG (27. November 2014)

Und wenn der Publisher die Server abdreht ist die Spieledisc nur noch Plastikschrott. Nein danke.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. November 2014)

Kalumet schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da nicht so große Hoffnungen machen. Selbst wenn es einen unknackbaren Kopierschutz gäbe, würden die Spiele nicht viel billiger werden, glaube ich zumindest. Und warum sollten die PC Spiele dann zeitgleich mit der Konsolenfassung auf den Markt kommen?
> Mit Kopierschutzmaßnahmen und dem cracken selbigem ist es halt wie beim Hasen und dem Igel . Der Denuvo Kopierschutz wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch geknackt werden. Die einzige möglichkeit die ich sehe gegen Raubkopien, wäre wie bei Diablo 3 oder Elite Dangerous die Spielbestimmenden Daten auf Server auszulagern, aber wollen wir das wirklich?   Dann ist nämlich SP ohne ständiger Server-Verbindung nicht mehr möglich.



Wurde Diablo 3 nicht auch geknackt?


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wurde Diablo 3 nicht auch geknackt?



Konsole JA weil da das multiplayer was kostet von sony / ms und sie einen local coop modus haben


----------



## Elbart (27. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Wenn DENUVO gut funktioniert (bislang wurde es nicht geknackt! und Fifa 15 hält schon 5 Wochen stand) wäre das ein großer Erfolg für die Branche und  Kunden.
> 
> 1) Man könnte Spiele weiter im Preis reduzieren



Gleich nachdem eine funktionierende Qualitätssicherung eingeführt wurde.


----------



## aliman91 (27. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Konsole JA weil da das multiplayer was kostet von sony / ms und sie einen local coop modus haben



Einen Crack nicht direkt. Es wird nur ein Server emuliert.


----------



## Exar-K (27. November 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hab mir mal ein paar comments auf einschlägigen Seiten durchgelesen, die positiven accs waren alle fake und die meisten haben von Viren gesprochen/ bitcoin minern, also nein, keine funktionierenden.
> (Kann man das hier verlinken?)


Du kannst schon. Aber nur einmal und nicht sonderlich lange.


----------



## XXXeLA (27. November 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist noch nix passiert, aber Hauptsache schon mal rumschreien.
> 
> 
> "zum Kotzen".. bezog sich auf die Tatsache das gecrackte Spiele nicht selten ohne "zu zicken" sprich besser laufen als mit modernemKop.Schutz ausgestattete neue Spiele.
> ...


----------

